# NJ woman seeks tumbleweeds



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=4741


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

ROTFLOL, Vlad that was just bad bad bad...lol funny and bad.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

OK...have I mentioned i HATE you?????


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> OK...have I mentioned i HATE you?????


Does constantly count??? lol


----------

